# Health insurance headache!!!



## MammaMia (21 Jan 2014)

Hey all,

Our VHI policy is due for renewal this week (currently we have 2 adults & 1 student on One plan Starter & two kids on One + plan) Renewal cost is €1822...am wondering if I should change to Laya Essential (Secure/First or Starter) all of which are cheaper ....but my head is fried looking at plans....basically I'm not bothered about private rooms.....for the kids I want to know that if they need tonsils out or something like that I'll be done...somewhere....quickly. For ourselves the big concern would be Cancer/Heart Attack and would these plans be really of much use for these scenarios.
We have no current health issues....I've was ill with Sarcoidosis a few years back ....had a few surgeries but am currently clear & healthy....if I switch do I need to make Laya aware of this...
sorry for the rambling but any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## 44brendan (21 Jan 2014)

From my own experience, I had a long-standing VHI plan which I hadn't changed for a very long time. One child hit 21 this year and also overall plan increased. I gave Laya a ring and explained exactly what I needed (similar to yourself!). Result was a saving of over 1K in annual premium. Know exactly what you want and then ask the company what their cheapest premium is for this plan.


----------



## runner (21 Jan 2014)

Slightly off topic but much the same issue here.
We got the VHI renewal date wrong, thinking it was Feb whereas it was Jan 1st and they automatically renewed our policy, which they are entitled to do as per the T & C's I believe.
We also can save a grand by changing elsewhere, so the question is :
Can be legitimately cancel the policy or are we stuck with it for another year at this stage.


----------



## 28Myrtle (23 Jan 2014)

Check out the thread "Can I change or leave my VHI plan just past the cooling off period?".  I'm afraid you are stuck with your VHI policy till next 1-Jan.  Just like me...  :-(


----------

